# Tiny, tiny Hand Knits



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I know this has been on here before, but it is worth the repeat. This lady is fabulous and it is beyond me how she manages to knit these tiny artful things. Watch the video, you will hardly believe it.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Amazing isn't she !!!


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful but what would they be used for?


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Amazing!! I can't use needles smaller then 2s (2.75mm) as my fingers won't work  :-D


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Such talent......her work is amazing and beautiful


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

wow


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is totally fascinating!!! I have enough trouble seeing size 2 needles!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

wow is all that I can say. Could not imagine making such sweaters and to do it in more then one color of yarn.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

i love the little gloves. she knits them in the round, each individual little finger is knit in the round.

i class this as another type of extreme knitting. on one end, you have people who knit with needles the size of human hair. on the other hand, you have people who knit with telephone poles.

we knitters are dangerous folk... (so are we crocheters.)


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

These are the smallest needles I have ever used. They are 000 and used with fine crochet thread to knit stockings for my cloth dolls.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

That is one talented lady!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

Patsy Ruth said:


> These are the smallest needles I have ever used. They are 000 and used with fine crochet thread to knit stockings for my cloth dolls.


patsy ruth - that is wonderful!

i have bought 000, 0000, 000000, and 00000000 needles - but haven't used them. i went straight for the tiniest ones, and had trouble starting the first row after casting on.

kudos to you for the tiny knitting! it is by no means easy.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow!!! This is amazing! I want to try this, but where can you find such tiny needles?


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Beautiful but what would they be used for?


Art. Like the movie Coraline, where she knitted the gloves and sweater


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

Annekeetje said:


> Wow!!! This is amazing! I want to try this, but where can you find such tiny needles?


you can find up to 0000 needles here:
https://halcyonyarn.com/knitandcrochet/knitneedles.html

i got my teeny needles a long time ago, and i don't remember where. it might even have been through a catalog...

up to 00000000 needles here: 
http://lacis.com/catalog/data/AB_Knitting.html
(but you have to scroll WAY down to middle of scrollbar or so. "finest steel knitting pins" is the description. no pic.)


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

annweb said:


> Beautiful but what would they be used for?


She did work on a 3D cartoon called Caroline some years ago, where many of her tiny knits came into play. But otherwise I think more than being 'used' her tiny projects are art.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thats like knitting with tooth picks with the wood shaved off.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

How does she have the patience? Her work is awesome.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I read she will use piano wires sometimes for a small enough knitting gauge. I believe there is also a Japenese artist who does this kind of tiny knits too, but I haven't done a search for her/him.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

wow - makes my hands hurt just looking at it!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have seen her finished product,
but I've never seen this!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What ever makes you happy....


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I know this has been on here before, but it is worth the repeat. This lady is fabulous and it is beyond me how she manages to knit these tiny artful things. Watch the video, you will hardly believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

DollDreser said:


> The smallest needles I have used are 00000 (5-0). I don't have any trouble with them. I have much smaller ones.


wow! kudos to you too!!
i haven't been successful with needles below size 0.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I have tiny needles also. Make clothes for my doll house people. They can't be naked all the time. That is what some of us do, more than you may think. I've knitted mini Santa clothes for a dollhouse display along with hats, mitten's etc for friends and other collectors. It is tedious. I use 5x lighted magnifying lamp. Wish they made stronger lamps as my eyes age.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

annweb said:


> Beautiful but what would they be used for?


Looks like they were used for the animated model in the film Coraline.

PurpleFi on KP knits lovely little tiny things!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> These are the smallest needles I have ever used. They are 000 and used with fine crochet thread to knit stockings for my cloth dolls.


I was going through my needles last night, my final revamp of all supplies in the sewing room, and I have 000 needles that came in a pack of 4 each, up to size 3. The 2s and 3 s I have used but now may have to try some smaller ones after seeing your lovely socks. My SIL collects antique dolls and with old, old thread the socks would be period related. Now to google a search for patience!!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That is crazy small, and so intricate. The styles are amazing.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

I wonder if she made the beautiful sweater she is wearing.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Incredible. Very pretty lady and her finger dexterity is what I would love!! I have lost some of mine, sad to say. I also loved her sweater she was wearing. Stunning work!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> These are the smallest needles I have ever used. They are 000 and used with fine crochet thread to knit stockings for my cloth dolls.


same here


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! That was fascinating . Thanks for posting it. I had never seen it.
rlmayknit


----------

